# Bleed from Cetrotide injection - Help



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi All

I am day 4 of Cetrotide (tonight is day 7 of Gonal F) and today for the first time I bled a fair amount. I am worried that I bled out the dose for today.

Called the clinic nurses but voicemail only.

Not sure what I should do?!

Any advice would be most grateful my received as am panicking a bit but don't want to do another if that's the wrong this to do as well!!


----------



## eksf (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Jupiter - I bled a bit from an injection spot once, and also had a bit of fluid coming out other time. But it turned out to be ok. Don't think you need to worry too much as it happened only once. Next time try to press on the injection spot after taking needle out


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi Jupiter,

The same happened me with my gonal f, I was just told that it probably hit a vessel on the way in/out. I didn't repeat the dose. Try not to panic and ring your clinic again if you get no reply.


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you eksf and dee_30! 

I was getting into a huge panic as this is my one shot and have no time to start the cycle all over again. Thank you got quick advice,I really appreciate it.

The clinic did ring back a few hours later and told me I need not inject another dose. I did push for more information about whether I could accidentally ovulate but the nurse seemed confident that my follicles were not big enough yet for that to happen.

Relieved!


----------

